# Share your Christmas Tool Gloat- 2009



## gadget_lover (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I figure most of us have probably received some sort of tools for Christmas. Tell us about them! It's time to enjoy the other aspect of getting new tools. Gloating over them! 


From The Collaborative International Dictionary of English v.0.48:
Gloat \Gloat\, v. i. [imp. & p. p. {Gloated}; p. pr. & vb. n.
{Gloating}.] To look steadfastly; to gaze earnestly; [bold]to gaze with
passionate desire, lust, or avarice.[/bold]


So here's mine...

I got several nice toys for Christmas. 

First was a set of "mechanic's jacks" to use when doing setups. I asked for a pair since it seems quite likely that if I support one part I may need to support another. 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2907&category=


I have also wanted a nicer angle vise. I like my 2 inch screw-less vice, so when the 3 inch sine vise went on sale I added it to my wish list.

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1756&category=



Of course, that required that I finally aquire a decent space block set. 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1757

My wife is really wonderful. But that gloat goes elsewhere.

Anyone else?

Daniel


----------



## jhanko (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on the nice score of tools. You're lucky. I got 2 bottles of cologne and a case for my iPod Touch that I sold 2 monthths ago. :sigh:


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 27, 2009)

Nothing in the way to tools or tooling ... just a Peter Atwood WingNut 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

Mine is polished, not blasted like the one in the link. It is harder than file hard


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 27, 2009)

Not a machine tool but a tool just the same:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/440

But here is the Gloat, another different kind of tool, bought this one for myself:

Kalifornia model:
http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/002290.1.524262546619843429


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 27, 2009)

> another different kind of tool, bought this one for myself:



Few things are nicer than a .45 cal security blanket :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzero (Dec 28, 2009)

Very cool! 

Tools & gadgets are my favorite gifts to get which I rarely get. This year I got something really nice!

Hakko 808 Desoldering Iron (complete kit)


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, I would have been here sooner. But I was busy setting up my new PM1236 lathe. I would post a pic except for two reasons. 1. The shop looks like a bomb went off 2. I'm embarrassed to say I still haven't figured out how to post pics here yet. I get that you have to have your pix on the web. I opened an account with Imageshack and put a few pics there. But that's all I've had time to do. 

Oh! And there's a 3rd reason. If you really want to see justice done to the lathe, go look at Wquiles' thread on the PM1236. There's a couple decent pix of it in there I think :naughty:

Mike


----------



## 1wrx7 (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess it kind of counts as a X-mas gift... I gave to myself. About six weeks ago I signed up for a gunsmithing course. I went all out and got the machining and welding courses that go with it. They had a tool package that you could buy as well but I figured I could get better tools for a better price on my own. When I signed up they told me as a bonus of signing up they would send me the metal turning lathe for free. That was the one tool I really wanted out of the bunch. 

It's a Pro-Tech 7X12 mini lathe. I'm sure it's not the most quality of tooling, but I think it's perfect for learning. Since I don't have a garage or 220V power I'll be able to set up in my basement and get all the basics down before I invest in larger, more expensive tools. I would also hate to spend a lot of money and find out I'm not really interested in machining 

I've been around machinists for years now at my work, and I've told them I'll be bugging them with a lot of questions as I get into this. I'm a little nervous though... the only lathe I've ever run was woodworking lathes back in school. I use a mill at work regularly for different things and I'm comfortable using it. The lathe is a whole new animal. It's a good nervous though.... I get to learn new things:naughty: I tried to take a pic but, the battery is dead in the camera.

I like having the lathe but I might be happier if my new toy... I mean tool:thinking: had the name Ed Brown on it:thumbsup: He makes some of the best 1911's available.


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 28, 2009)

Early last week I _FOUND_ a Gerstner toolbox being tossed out by work - in VERY good condition - still have to ID the model - one of the little ones mostly meant for jewelry etc - a 422? 522? Can't remember the model - have to send photos off to Gerstner


----------



## DimmerD (Dec 28, 2009)

No tools here but a check for $2500 from Santa!!!


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 28, 2009)

DimmerD said:


> No tools here but a check for $2500 from Santa!!!



I see some NICE tools in your future. 


Daniel


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 28, 2009)

1wrx7 said:


> I guess it kind of counts as a X-mas gift... I gave to myself. About six weeks ago I signed up for a gunsmithing course.
> 
> It's a Pro-Tech 7X12 mini lathe. I'm sure it's not the most quality of tooling, but I think it's perfect for learning.
> 
> I like having the lathe but I might be happier if my new toy... I mean tool:thinking: had the name Ed Brown on it:thumbsup: He makes some of the best 1911's available.



Congrats on the purchase. 
You bought the deluxe package it sounds like! 
I recently bought the machining course from AGI. So far it is pretty basic (first two DVDs). 
Your little lathe will do most of what you need it to do on handguns... Rifle barrels will be a challenge though! You will probably find that you will use a mill a lot more doing gun projects than the lathe.

EB does make some nice hardware, It even shoots as well as some I have costing less than half as much! I should have spent as much on my mill as I did on this gun!


----------



## PEU (Dec 28, 2009)

I received a nice pair of walking tools (AKA sandals) which I use all year with the exception of a few weeks in winter.
And, lets not forget, in a few days (jan/6) I'll have the land for my future shop, let's not forget that one needs a proper place to have tools 


Pablo


----------



## sortafast (Dec 30, 2009)

was hoping to get one of these but didn't  . Did get some cool first aid kits and some cash though.http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=979980&chrSuperSKU=&MC=&CatID=6905&mySort=1


----------



## 1wrx7 (Dec 31, 2009)

StrikerDown said:


> Congrats on the purchase.
> You bought the deluxe package it sounds like!
> I recently bought the machining course from AGI. So far it is pretty basic (first two DVDs).
> Your little lathe will do most of what you need it to do on handguns... Rifle barrels will be a challenge though! You will probably find that you will use a mill a lot more doing gun projects than the lathe.
> ...


 

I've been busy with the gunsmithing so I haven't started on the machining side yet. I'm hoping the course will provide some good info. Challenge is an understatement on the rifle end I'll bet some of my first projects will end up being SF E-series compatable bodies. Simple machining, but thats exactly what I need being a newbie to lathe turning. Boring, threading, and whatever else depending on the finish design of the body. I agree with you on the mill, it's such a useful tool, but I need to build a garage first. Untill then I'll use the Bridgeport at work. Maybe the machining course will teach me how to tune our mill... our table walks I've been trying to get someone to do some tuning on our mill, but they don't want to spend the $$$. In the machine shop the equipment is well maintained, but I guess they think we don't need it in the assembly area:shakehead... if they only knew.

Seeing the cost of custom 1911's I've decided to build my own. While I would love to own a "Brand Name" 1911 I really hope I can build one that will make my friends who spent a lot of money on theirs shake their head Only time will tell. If you have other 1911's that shoot as well you could always sell the EB and put it towards more machinary... I doubt you'd lose money:thumbsup:... names seem to mean a lot in this world.


----------



## StrikerDown (Jan 1, 2010)

I didn't get it thinking it wold be better than my other 1911's, I am happy though that it works as well as the best of the others. I have a couple Dan Wesson bob tails that are superb. Have shot many 5 round strings with them at 7 yds that left a single .50 cal hole in the paper. So far the EB seems to be equal to the task... can't ask for more. I too would like to build a 1911 from scratch, unfortunately in Kalifornia it seems to be difficult to get the bare frames.


----------



## sortafast (Jan 2, 2010)

IF you are really feeling saucy you should get an 80% frame and mill it up and make it work. That would be cool. Then you could have a truly diy'd 1911. One of these days I will get around to building my own 1911. Would really really like to do a 4" slide with aluminum bobtailed frame with the full size grip (not the officer or commander length). Would make for a great CCW piece. Man I love the 1911.


----------

